# do mother cats know their babies a year or more later?



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

strange question but i have a mother cat and her daughter, they seem well bonded and wash each other every day and play together. do they know they are mum and daughter? she had her 18 months ago. reason im asking is we are getting her other daughter back, and just wondered will they know each other?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't a clue if she knows the one you have is her daughter, it would have probably faded over time. She won't know/recognize the one you're getting back though, she'll be a lot bigger and smell different so it will just be another cat to her


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

A mother cat always starts out with a good relationship with her kittens - there's no question about whether or not they "get along," because that relationship is DEFINED by the fact that she's the mother.

BUT there comes a point when the mother instinct no longer defines that relationship, or even exists at all. Some relationships will continue to thrive while others will deteriorate, as they are no longer defined by instinct, but by the chemistry or lack thereof between the two cats.

Cats have a pretty good memory where relationships go, with people and other cats. It's hard to say whether or not she may "know that that's her kitten," because it's a moot point - even if she did know, she wouldn't care, so it wouldn't factor into her current relationship with her kitten.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks for the replies. we get her back tomorrow so will let you know how we get on. im dreading it, we have 3 cats here already, so really cant keep this one, but i have to take her in when her owner no longer wants her, i just hope i can find someone to have her and give her a good home.


----------

